# Sanyo Projector - weird colour blob in corner.



## mediadump (Jan 31, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could help me with whats coursing this colour blob on screen, it only happens on some colours.

With the weird blob on a white background:



Doesn't appear here:


If anyone can tell me whats wrong with this, much appreciated.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi.. bro..
Will you please tell that which projector are you using? and from when??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Closed as it is a 6 month old thread.

BG


----------

